
Pycon 2016 videos now available - scorpion032
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw
======
scorpion032
The thing thats awesome about Python:

You get to learn about:

\- Using Python to compute gravitational positions:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVBo6JJa6M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGVBo6JJa6M)

\- Using Python to devise trading strategies to beat S&P 500:
[https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/1697/](https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/1697/)

\- Using Python to do advance statistics:
[https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/1576/](https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/presentation/1576/)

\- Using the dynamic features of Python in code real time to debug hard
problems:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XvAVgcbmdY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XvAVgcbmdY)

And many such diverse areas, even though you might be just toiling away to
store and obtain some data in a database. Opens up horizons and makes you feel
empowered.

On the other hand, some other programming communities are too obsessed with
their testing frameworks and task runners.

~~~
qserpent
I wish HN had less snark.

Who cares what language communities obsess over what?

Snark ruins otherwise informative posts.

~~~
scorpion032
If I like the sheer horse power of a BMW, would it be snark to contrast it
with some other car's priorities over leather seats?

There are plenty of cars (programming languages) with varied priorities.
Identifying and labelling them is very useful in context to make ones own
calls.

~~~
qserpent
If you had written a comment which summarized a recent BMW convention that you
enjoyed and wanted to share links to interesting things discussed at the
convention, and you ended it with "On the other hand, some other cars are too
obsessed with <insert irrelevant opinion here>", then yeah, I would consider
that snark.

If you instead say "BMW prioritizes horse power, which is why I like it better
than X, which seems to prioritize <insert something else here>", then (1) your
tone is much less snarky, (2) you've given context to your comment (the BMW
horsepower - without that, it is much more snarky), and (3) you've opened up
the thread to encourage discussion and alternative opinions, instead of
shutting it down with your original tone and phrasing.

------
jordigh
They were available as the conference was unfolding, usually no later than a
couple of hours after each talk. Really awesome work by the conference
organisers. I feel so lucky I was able to attend.

The closing keynote had everyone very excited. It's a beautiful talk about
music, programming, biking, and life:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfe5M_zG2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfe5M_zG2s)

~~~
scrollaway
What a wonderful talk. Thank you for sharing it!

------
tedmiston
PyCon this year was incredible as always.

Full abstracts for the talks are available at -
[https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/talks/list/](https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/talks/list/)

Accompanying slides will be available here soon -
[https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016](https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016)

*Currently blocked by a bug in Speaker Deck [ticket filed]. As a workaround in the meantime, you can access several decks from Google's cache by copying a URL from here, then searching it prefaced by "cache:".

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&r...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=cache:https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

